# Sanji (177M) vs Killer (200M)



## NUMBA1TROLL (Sep 24, 2015)

In light of Sanji's recent bounty increase, I believe that there is merit to this fight.

Location: An island.

Mindset: Bloodlusted.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 24, 2015)

IMO Sanji beats Killer

Zoro beats Kidd


----------



## gold ace (Sep 24, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> IMO Sanji beats Killer
> 
> Zoro beats Kidd



There's a limit to how much you can suck on Zoros dick.

Sanji extreme diffs Killer, as Zoro would


----------



## MYJC (Sep 24, 2015)

I dunno. Guess I'll reread the manga so I can analyze Killer's large collection of feats...


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 24, 2015)

Killer uses blades, he would cut Sanji up like butter. No match against Zoro-san though.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 24, 2015)

Sanji should be in the middle of Killer and Kidd's second mate, in my opinion.
Weaker than the former and stronger than the latter... He gives Killer some form of high-diff, I'd say.

Zoro is stronger than Killer and much closer to Kidd in strength.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 24, 2015)

I'd give it to killer. It would be stupid as fuck if killer, the first mate of kidd and a supernova and a possible rival of zoro, was weaker than sanji.


----------



## Visa (Sep 24, 2015)

savior2005 said:


> I'd give it to killer. It would be stupid as fuck if killer, the first mate of kidd and a supernova and a possible rival of zoro, was weaker than sanji.



Sanji's royalty, bruh. Who cares if some peon gets their ass kicked by the almighty "Black Leg."


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 25, 2015)

MYJC said:


> I dunno. Guess I'll reread the manga so I can analyze Killer's large collection of feats...


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 25, 2015)

Killer wins with high (mid-high) diff.


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 25, 2015)

Such feats from Killer obviously put him above Sanji..not only that but he has insane hype and portrayal too


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 25, 2015)

the gap between kidd an killer shud be similar to luffy and zoro


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2015)

Killer     .


----------



## Pirao (Sep 25, 2015)

Killer extreme-diff I think.


----------



## Yuki (Sep 25, 2015)

Why is there no Killer wins?


----------



## Gohara (Sep 26, 2015)

It can go either way IMO, but if I have to choose I lean towards Sanji winning with extremely high difficulty.

@ Juvia.

That's the second option.


----------



## Sumu (Sep 27, 2015)

Killer high diff.


----------



## Coruscation (Sep 27, 2015)

There aren't a whole lot of people that would fit between Zoro and Sanji, but Killer is one of the better bets.


----------



## tanman (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm actually hoping Killer is a bit stronger than Zoro (makes for a better rivalry).
But if not, he should at least be stronger than Sanji.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> There aren't a whole lot of people that would fit between Zoro and Sanji,


Vergo,Smoker,Killer,Apoo,Hawkins,Drake,Law,Jinbei,Kuma,Burgess.

There's tons of high tiers that fit between Zoro and Sanji.



> I'm actually hoping Killer is a bit stronger than Zoro


You can't be serious.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Vergo,Smoker,Killer,Apoo,Hawkins,Drake,Law,Jinbei,Kuma,Burgess.
> 
> There's tons of high tiers that fit between Zoro and Sanji.
> 
> ...



It's impossible to fit between Zoro and Sanji.

+ half the ppl u stated are stronger than both


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> + half the ppl u stated are stronger than both


None of those characters are stronger than Zoro.
The only one that you could make an argument for is Kuma before he became PX-0 and I'd still put Zoro above him.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Killer uses blades, he would cut Sanji up like butter. No match against Zoro-san though.



This guy...


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

Zoro stronger than Drake.



Keep getting worse Vlad.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 27, 2015)

Killer has my vote for now. Sanji has been very disappointing lately, but we'll see when the focus shifts to him and then to the Kid alliance....still probably gonna be Killer though.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> Zoro stronger than Drake.


Yes Zoro is clearly stronger than Drake,Hawkins,Killer or Apoo.
Law is more highlighted by Oda than either of these guys and you need to be a moron to believe that Zoro ain't stronger than Law now that Dressrosa is over and we've seen how far ahead of Law Luffy actually is.

Zoro has always been close in strength to Luffy and it will never change, Zoro could be featless and have fought nobody the simple fact that we know for sure Luffy >> Law put Zoro above the surgeon of death, and then you add up all the shit Zoro has done without even going all out, casually fodderizing all his enemies.

-Oda do his best to higlight Zoro and make him looks invincible/badass. 
-OL understand that Zoro is weaker than Law,Drake,Apoo,Hawkins


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro has always been close in strength to Luffy


he certainly wasn't during enies lobby arc though or probably at any point afterwards pre time skip.


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

Of course.

Because Luffy's second is always going to be above every single on of Luffy's rivals. Luffy should just take a back seat and let Zoro handle it all. 



Omfg.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> he certainly wasn't during enies lobby arc though or probably at any point afterwards pre time skip.


Of course he was there is even a databook released post ennies lobby that features stufs and characters from that arc in which it is said that Zoro is as powerful as Luffy 
INB4 people shits on databook calls it BS when there's characters designs from 1997 as well as official characters names in it 



> Because Luffy's second is always going to be above every single on of Luffy's rivals. Luffy should just take a back seat and let Zoro handle it all.


No he's not going to be above Teach and I didn't put Kid below him either (even though it's possible that he is)

Funny how nobody on this forum has any problem with calling Rayleigh the strongest after Roger/WB/Garp but when it come to Zoro he must be below half of the Supernovas


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 27, 2015)

Zoro above Drake,Killer,Hawkins & Appo? Not in my opinion.

As strong as them? Yes.

Stronger than other Supernova? Yes to that as well.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Of course he was there is even a databook released post ennies lobby that features stufs and characters from that arc in which it is said that Zoro is as powerful as Luffy
> INB4 people shits on databook calls it BS when there's characters designs from 1997 as well as official characters names in it


oh, the databook said they were equal in strength even after the CP9 matchups? thats ridiculous but okay,


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Of course he was there is even a databook released post ennies lobby that features stufs and characters from that arc in which it is said that Zoro is as powerful as Luffy
> INB4 people shits on databook calls it BS when there's characters designs from 1997 as well as official characters names in it
> 
> 
> ...



EoS Luffy won't have any rivals so Zoro can be stronger than them at that time.

But atm they are his rivals and are also looking for One Piece. It would be retarded if 90% of Luffy's rivals for his dream were weaker than Luffy's second or third...



Oberyn Nymeros said:


> oh, the databook said they were equal in strength even after the CP9 matchups? thats ridiculous but okay,



That Databook is back from fucking East Blue.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> EoS Luffy won't have any rivals so Zoro can be stronger than them at that time.


He's already stronger than every supernovas not named Luffy and Kid, hell he might also be stronger than Kid, just wait and see.



> But atm they are his rivals and are also looking for One Piece. It would be retarded if 90% of Luffy's rivals for his dream were weaker than Luffy's second or third...


How did Law do on Dressrosa? Significantly worse than Luffy.
Are Drake Apoo and Hawkins stronger than Law? Hell no.
Zoro is above them, Oda isn't going to spend 200 chapters on every single Supernovas, there's no need for them to be stronger than Zoro right now, their purpose in the story is to help talking down Yonko.



> That Databook is back from fucking East Blue.


Wrong there's 2 databooks in which it says Luffy = Zoro, one released post Alabasta, the other post Ennies Lobby


----------



## tanman (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> You can't be serious.



I can.
I also hope Kid is stronger than Luffy.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> None of those characters are stronger than Zoro.
> The only one that you could make an argument for is Kuma before he became PX-0 and I'd still put Zoro above him.



You put Kuma, Vergo, Apoo, Hawkins, Drake, Law, Jimbei, Burgess and Sanji all below Zoro.

Please, reread One Piece without being bias.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro has always been close in strength to Luffy and it will never change,



That's never going to happen. It's just your imagination.



Oda always put Zoro at Sanji's level, not Luffy's. You may say Zoro is slightly better than Sanji, it is okay, but you can't say Zoro and Luffy are in the same league. It's no different than saying Kid and Killer are in the same league or Blackbeard and Shiryu are in the same league. That is just stupid.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 27, 2015)

>Using DB form fucking post-Enies Lobby (aka PTS).


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> Oda always put Zoro at Sanji's level, not Luffy's. You may say Zoro is slightly better than Sanji, it is okay, but you can't say Zoro and Luffy are in the same league. It's no different than saying Kid and Killer are in the same league or Blackbeard and Shiryu are in the same league. That is just stupid.


You seriously need to read One Piece from chapter 1 to 801.
Zoro is far far stronger than Sanji and in the same league as Luffy, it's insane bias to not see that especially post skip.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> You seriously need to read One Piece from chapter 1 to 801.
> Zoro is far far stronger than Sanji and in the same league as Luffy, it's insane bias to not see that especially post skip.



Says the one with insane bias


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> You seriously need to read One Piece from chapter 1 to 801.
> Zoro is far far stronger than Sanji and in the same league as Luffy, it's insane bias to not see that especially post skip.


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 27, 2015)

gold ace said:


> Says the one with insane bias



You have got to be kidding me, you think Zoro is closer to lolSanji than Luffy?


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm the one being biased when you neg me and writes Zoro = Sanji? 

Sanji's track record post skip

-loses a skirmish to a non serious Vergo who wasn't even using his bamboo,hardening or simply his hands for that matter.

-gets fodderized in a few seconds by Doflamingo

-can't destroy the Punk hazard dor

Zoro's track record

-fodderizes Monet without using haki.

-low diffs Pica (a guy that has the same rank as Vergo who dominated Sanji)

-Resist an Admiral's attack and push him back (now compare with Sanji vs Doffy  )

-Fodderizes PH Dragon, ES Hyouzou

-Insane DC feats such as cutting Pica in half (now compare with Sanji who couldn't even break a door)

-Still holding back after 200 chapters.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> I'm the one being biased when you neg me and writes Zoro = Sanji?
> 
> Sanji's track record post skip
> 
> ...



- Sanji was hurt before hand against Vergo and he didn't use CoA or his Okama Kempo

- so would Zoro

- punk Hazard door is made to absorb all blunt damage. It's a feat that he was even able to dent it

- Monet is half fodder 

- mid* diffs Pica, who is also fodder compared to m3

- Fujitora wasn't even half serious VS Zoro while Doffy was super serious VS Sanji

- Dragon and the fishmen are fodder

- Zoro has always been better in DC

- so is Sanji


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Corazon said:


> You have got to be kidding me, you think Zoro is closer to lolSanji than Luffy?



I don't think that


I know that for a fact. It's obivous


----------



## tanman (Sep 27, 2015)

Zoro has very often been portrayed as more of a rival to Sanji, than Luffy.
However, he's been both.

I would say that, at present, he doesn't appear to be a rival to either. Luffy is *far* ahead of him now that he has G4. And Zoro appears to be far ahead of Sanji, but we haven't seen much from Sanji so it remains possible that Oda is going for a Zoro/Sanji rivalry.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

The Zoro/Sanji rivalry is a comic relief. Nothing more.

Oda it is not writing Zoro (a character he told people not to speak ill of, a character he said to be one of the core of the manga) as a poor man's Sanji.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Oda didn't even answered the question about who is stronger Zoro or Sanji ? Just like the ones with about the power levels between the C3 Admirals, I would be surprise that if he would do the same about Luffy and Zoro, you know, Luffy is captain and Zoro is his underling, underling should be rival with another underling (Sanji) not with his captain.

It's still same, Zoro defeated much much weaker opponent ; Pica. While Luffy defeated Doflamingo; who is powerful enough to fodderize Pica, and before that, it was same ; Lucci - Kaku - Jyabura, Crocodile - Mr.1 - Mr.2 etc....


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Oda didn't even answered the question about who is stronger Zoro or Sanji ? Just like the ones with about the power levels between the C3 Admirals, I would be surprise that if he would do the same about Luffy and Zoro, you know, Luffy is captain and Zoro is his underling, underling should be rival with another underling (Sanji) not with his captain.
> 
> It's still same, Zoro defeated much much weaker opponent ; Pica. While Luffy defeated Doflamingo; who is powerful enough to fodderize Pica, and before that, it was same ; Lucci - Kaku - Jyabura, Crocodile - Mr.1 - Mr.2 etc....



I don't know why you are trolling, i really don't know what you try to achieve but that will not work and you will get tired of this before them.
So my friendly advice is : stop, you are just wasting your time.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> I don't know why you are trolling, i really don't know what you try to achieve but that will not work and you will get tired of this before them.
> So my friendly advice is : stop, you just wasting your time.



Oh another Zoro fanboy here I see...
It should be clear but, let me repeat myself again, maybe you swordsheads can understand this ; 

*Strongest opponent Zoro defeated so far ?* I wonder, which opponents are closer to Luffy's rivals, or are they really closer to Sanji's rivals ?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Does anyone have the databooks


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> The Zoro/Sanji rivalry is a comic relief. Nothing more.



It's not at all comic relief. There were many serious moments of that as well.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Does anyone have the databooks



I have them.



Erkan12 said:


> Oh another Zoro fanboy here I see...
> It should be clear but, let me repeat myself again, maybe you swordsheads can understand this ;
> 
> *Strongest opponent Zoro defeated so far ?* I wonder, which opponents are closer to Luffy's rivals, or are they really closer to Sanji's rivals ?



It was just an advice. If you want to keep going in this road , be my guest but you already lost mate.



IchijiNijiSanji said:


> It's not at all comic relief. There were many serious moments of that as well.



Like?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> I have them.



Post a picture of that page which vladdy is referring to


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Like the one they destroyed the PX ? Zoro seems to be seriously competing with Sanji there...

[YOUTUBE]xYErHNvmMYY[/YOUTUBE]

Or this ;

[YOUTUBE]eGAQnKgR3lI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Post a picture of that page which vladdy is referring to



I don't have a scanner at home.
But if you find someone who can scan it , it's the page 38.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 27, 2015)

Killer obviously. I don't remember Sanji's name being included in the throne of wars. It's pretty clear how the portrayal shifted at this point


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Sep 27, 2015)

gold ace said:


> There's a limit to how much you can suck on Zoros dick.
> 
> Sanji extreme diffs Killer, as Zoro would



You've yet to learn that Zoro's dick in the OL is big enough for everyone to have a turn, and for everyone to have as many as they want

OT: I'd stick Killer at Smoker level right now which is right between Zoro and Sanji. What do I base this on? Not feats, because we don't have those.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> I don't have a scanner at home.
> But if you find someone who can scan it , it's the page 38.



Oh lol I thought you'd use a camera or your phone or sth


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Oh lol I thought you'd use a camera or your phone or sth



Lol the quality will not be great but i can try.
Wait i will edit.

Edit:


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

3. In the original setting of Blackbeard's Yami Yami no Mi, he was even unbeatable to the three admirals.



Pre skip yami Teach > Admirals confirmed.

Yea, trusting Databooks... not happening.


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

5. On the level of political function and power, Cipher Pol and Shichibukai are greater than the Marine HQ.



Shichibukai > Admirals confirmed.


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

3. Zoro deserves to be the vice-captain of SH crew. He is as strong as Luffy and obeys Luffy's orders unconditionally.

After the first two.

We are meant to trust this?

Fuck off.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> Like?



Oh well, if we look at their fights. Mr1 fought Mr2 in a brief encounter when Mr2 had the advantage in H2H combat. These two fought zoro and sanji later.

Zoro (injured) fought hachi while Sanji fought Kuroobi under water. Both of whom were the right and left hands of Arlong

In little garden, they had a hunting contest, similar to the giants, who fought for 200 years (iirc) over who won the hunting contest without either coming on top... I'd think that was serious and obvious portrayal

These are a few....


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

1. A single Yonko = Marine HQ + Shichibukai



Well we know how that went down don't we. 

13. It indirectly implies Sabo is dead, directly in Green Databook as a statement of fact.

 Surrrrreeee.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> 5. On the level of political function and power, Cipher Pol and Shichibukai are greater than the Marine HQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Shichibukai > Admirals confirmed.





Juvia. said:


> 3. In the original setting of Blackbeard's Yami Yami no Mi, he was even unbeatable to the three admirals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Are you serious or trolling? 
Where'd  you get this stuff from?


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Are you serious or trolling?
> Where'd  you get this stuff from?



OP Databooks Summary (full version)

Type it in google.

Some of this shit will make you laugh.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> OP Databooks Summary (full version)
> 
> Type it in google.
> 
> Some of this shit will make you laugh.



I have all the databooks and i never read anything like what you post.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

From OP forums?


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> From OP forums?



Yups.  Not reliable to just checking?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

This one?


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

3. Shiki the Golden Lion was as strong as Roger, chapter 0 is a part of OP, but not in the main storyline, instead, it's the history that has happened in OP. (not the film strong world.)



Shiki = Roger = WB => Garp confirmed.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Yups.  Not reliable to just checking?



idk if it's reliable or not, but some stuff I recall others have said was in the data books that is in that summary like the types of CoC haki and sabo being implied to be dead


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> 3. Shiki the Golden Lion was as strong as Roger, chapter 0 is a part of OP, but not in the main storyline, instead, it's the history that has happened in OP. (not the film strong world.)



Well, shiki did tie with roger in the edd war...


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Oh well, if we look at their fights. Mr1 fought Mr2 in a brief encounter when Mr2 had the advantage in H2H combat. These two fought zoro and sanji later.



Later on, in Impel down we discover that Mr1 was in level 4 and Mr2 in level 3. 
Proving that they were not at the same level at all.



IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Zoro (injured) fought hachi while Sanji fought Kuroobi under water. Both of whom were the right and left hands of Arlong



I don't see how this indicate any rivalry between Zoro and Sanji.



IchijiNijiSanji said:


> In little garden, they had a hunting contest, similar to the giants, who fought for 200 years (iirc) over who won the hunting contest without either coming on top... I'd think that was serious and obvious portrayal



Ok so the fight in Whyskey Peak between Zoro and Luffy was serious too, right?


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> idk if it's reliable or not, but some stuff I recall others have said was in the data books that is in that summary like the types of CoC haki and sabo being implied to be dead



Did you read Ben is the smartest person in OP and a super sniper elite? xD

Also that the 14th commander in the WB pirates was > Marco and all the others in speed.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> Ok so the fight in Whyskey Peak between Zoro and Luffy was serious too, right?



Yeah, it was...

It's meant to show that they were on a similar level. Zoro can rival luffy, and sanji can rival zoro, but there's a bigger gap between luffy and sanji.


----------



## Sanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Either way extreme diff. Killer probably has the edge.

Zoro is closer to Sanji than Luffy. 

Databooks are stupid.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Did you read Ben is the smartest person in OP and a super sniper elite? xD
> 
> Also that the 14th commander in the WB pirates was > Marco and all the others in speed.



I thought beckman being the best tactician was a thing 

Also, I the claims are sounding a bit off...


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> I thought beckman being the best tactician was a thing
> 
> Also, I the claims are sounding a bit off...



Yea it is.

But it clearly says he is the smartest person in OP outsmarting people like Dragon and the WG heads.

It also says Vista's swordsmanship can match Mihawks.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> Zoro is closer to Sanji than Luffy.


Zoro did better against Fuji than Sanji did against Doffy.
Zoro >>>>> EXECUTIVE Pica
EXECUTIVE Vergo > Sanji

"Zoro is closer to Sanji than he is to Luffy" 

Also Juvia your sources are bullshit none of this is in any databook.

The Ben Beckman stuff come from SBS in one of the first 10 volumes when pretty much nothing outside of East Blue was known, Ben Beckman was indeed the smartest character that we had seen at this point.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

> Yonko = Marine HQ + Shichibukai



I must admit that make me laugh because people still don't know that "Yonko" means "Four emperors" in Japanese.

I read the rest and in fact , there are a lot of mistranslation. For example:
In the deep Blue it never says that Vista is strong enough to beat Mihawk but in contrary that the fight was unbalanced..


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Yea it is.
> 
> But it clearly says he is the smartest person in OP outsmarting people like Dragon and the WG heads.
> 
> It also says Vista's swordsmanship can match Mihawks.



In fact the databook says that Ben Beckmann is the smartest person in East Blue not in the world.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> It also says Vista's swordsmanship can match Mihawks.



Yeah and we've seen his swordsmanship match mihawk's.
The summary said that it was strong enough to fight mihawk, which is canon on paper.


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro did better against Fuji than Sanji did against Doffy.
> Zoro >>>>> EXECUTIVE Pica
> EXECUTIVE Vergo > Sanji
> 
> ...



It clearly says what databook it is in. 

I'll trust what i see with my own eyes over what i read from you.



IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Yeah and we've seen his swordsmanship match mihawk's.



Yea, but most say Mihawk was holding back greatly.



Monstar6 said:


> In fact the databook says that Ben Beckmann is the smartest person in East Blue not in the world.



That would make more sense but Dragon is still from the East Blue as well

Monstar6 also just contradicted you Vlad.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> I must admit that make me laugh because people still don't know that "Yonko" means "Four emperors" in Japanese.



That's still a bit much... all 4 yonko=WG? 

I think the former is closer... i see about 2 of them being = WG but not more...


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> That's still a bit much... all 4 yonko=WG?
> 
> I think the former is closer... i see about 2 of them being = WG but not more...



Not Yonko as individuals but ,like whitebeard, with crew and allies.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

monstar, what language are your data books in? 

Also, what does it say about Speed Jiru?\



Monstar6 said:


> Not Yonko as individuals but ,like whitebeard, with crew and allies.



Yeah that's what I meant too!


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> That's still a bit much... all 4 yonko=WG?
> 
> I think the former is closer... i see about 2 of them being = WG but not more...



Well it does say Shichibukai > Marines

So if the Marines can take two Shichibukai can clearly take two as well right? 



Monstar6 said:


> Not Yonko as individuals but ,like whitebeard, with crew and allies.



We guessed that. The WB pirates the strongest crew in the world still clearly fell way short from defeating the WG. And that was with missing Shichibukai and other strong VA like Vergo and Garp/Sengoku barely doing anything.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> monstar, what language are your data books in?
> 
> Also, what does it say about Speed Jiru?



French and it says the same thing.
Speed Jiru is the fastest of the bunch.


----------



## Sanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro did better against Fuji than Sanji did against Doffy.
> Zoro >>>>> EXECUTIVE Pica
> EXECUTIVE Vergo > Sanji
> 
> "Zoro is closer to Sanji than he is to Luffy"



-Rivalry that dates back to East Blue
-Fighting enemies on a similar level in Alabasta and EL
-Fighting for Luffy's pain

"But that's Pre-Skip"

-Killing the Pacifista together
-Similar attack levels on the Kracken 
-Making way for Luffy on Fishman Plaza

Nah you suck.


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 27, 2015)

gold ace said:


> I don't think that
> 
> 
> I know that for a fact. It's obivous



Oda really doesn't give a flying dick about your fanfic facts. 

Zoro>>>>>Sanji

End of discussion.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> French and it says the same thing.
> Speed Jiru is the fastest of the bunch.



Yo Speed Jiru HYPE


----------



## Sanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Are all Mihawk suckers inherent Zoro wankjobs or does it go both ways?


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Yo Speed Jiru HYPE



xD

Make a BD thread. xD 

Speed Jiru vs Luffy in a race. 



Sanji said:


> Are all Mihawk suckers inherent Zoro wankjobs or does it go both ways?



Goes both ways sadly.

They are also Law and Shanks downplayers because they use swords.


----------



## Sanji (Sep 27, 2015)

That's gross.


----------



## Akiji (Sep 27, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> That would make more sense but Dragon is still from the East Blue as well




Beckman can't be smarter than Dragon? For what reason?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> xD
> 
> Make a BD thread. xD
> 
> Speed Jiru vs Luffy in a race.



Unless it's like Ginyuu force's burter 
"I'M THE FASTEST IN THE UNIVERSE"

[YOUTUBE]V7b7rSeY-ZA[/YOUTUBE]

I want to see Lucky Roo race Speed Jiru


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> -Rivalry that dates back to East Blue


Yes Luffy/Zoro rivalry dates back to East Blue which is why they were fighting on par with each other at Whiskey Peak and that's also why theres a databook covering this saga that put Zoro and Luffy equals in term of strength and Sanji behind him.



> -Fighting enemies on a similar level in Alabasta and EL


You gotta be joking.
Daz Bones >> MR.2, Sanji wouldn't have done crap against Daz.
Kaku is also >> Jyabura, people get fooled too easily by this dorikis bullshit when Kaku is a swordsman and use his DF way better than Jyabura does.
All this proves is that Kaku and Jyabura are similar in term of physical strength while in their base form, Kaku was by far the most powerful fighter all around.



> -Killing the Pacifista together


Shittiest argument ever.



> -Similar attack levels on the Kracken


Shitty argument as well.



> -Making way for Luffy on Fishman Plaza


Even shittier argument.



Sanji got fodderized by Doffy, was losing to a non serious Vergo that was copying Sanji's fighting style while Zoro casually fodderized a guy that has the same rank as Vergo, held his own against Fujitora himself, has shown way way better feats and hasn't even been serious in battle a single time so far.

You need to be fucking delusional to actually believe Zoro and Sanji are close in strength.

Based on feats Zoro gives Sanji the Pica treatment.


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

Akiji said:


> Beckman can't be smarter than Dragon? For what reason?



Coz it Dragon. D':

Leader of the Revo army... D': D': D':


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 27, 2015)

The only portrayal Zoro and Sanji share in common is to be Luffy's right and left hand men in the monster trio. But beyond that, Zoro also has the portrayal of being the unofficial vice-captain and more importantly share the portrayal of being a worse gen fighter alongside Luffy. 

It's basically that among the crew, Sanji is undoubtely a monster trio member. However outside the crew or rather from public view he isn't at the worse generation lvl


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro did better against Fuji than Sanji did against Doffy.



 

Fuji would shitstomp Zoro if not for his holding back style. Sanji would do the same due to that reason only. On the other hand, Doflamingo was bloodlusted.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro did better against Fuji than Sanji did against Doffy.
> Zoro >>>>> EXECUTIVE Pica
> EXECUTIVE Vergo > Sanji
> 
> ...



You realize Fujitora was super chill VS Zoro?

While Doffy had vains popping from his forehead VS Sanji?


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Oda really doesn't give a flying dick about your fanfic facts.
> 
> Zoro>>>>>Sanji
> 
> End of discussion.



Who are you, Oda?

Or some fan?

I'm going to assume the 2nd, so you can't state that shit as fact cuz its not.

Stop making yourself look like a fool.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> Leader of the Revo army... D': D': D':


This was taken from the fucking SBS your shitty website is taking statements out of context and make it seems like it's from databook 

Ben Beckman was the smartest character in One Piece yes, in volume 8 when we didn't know jackshit about Vegapunk or any big names of the OPverse


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> This was taken from the fucking SBS your shitty website is taking statements out of context and make it seems like it's from databook
> 
> Ben Beckman was the smartest character in One Piece yes, in volume 8 when we didn't know jackshit about Vegapunk or any big names of the OPverse



Monster6 owner of the datebook said it was from the databook..........


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> Monster6 owner of the datebook said it was from the databook..........






> D: Who are the "One Piece" characters with the highest and lowest IQ's?! Okay, that's enough for today.
> O: I'll tell you. But when I say "in One Piece". I really mean, "of all the characters introduced in One Piece". And having cleared that up, the character with the highest IQ is Shanks' first mate, Benn Beckman. He is a great crewmate, who possesses astonishing wisdom and strength, and advises Shanks. And right after him would probably be Captain Kuro, then Nami, etc. Now as for the lowest IQ... I can't decide the worst one. They're all idiots.



Chapter 65 so before Dragon even appears at Loguetown


----------



## Yuki (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Chapter 65 so before Dragon even appears at Loguetown



I am not saying it is not there as well.


But Monster6 clearly said it was from the datebook AS WELL!


----------



## Sanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Yes Luffy/Zoro rivalry dates back to East Blue which is why they were fighting on par with each other at Whiskey Peak and that's also why theres a databook covering this saga that put Zoro and Luffy equals in term of strength and Sanji behind him.



But that rivalry basically went nowhere after Whisky Peak iirc. No further clashes or arguments in level of strength or what have you. 

Only thing I can think of was the two breaking apart that wave on the Sea Train. 

Also fuck the databooks. They have been proven dumb on several occasions.



Extravlad said:


> You gotta be joking.
> Daz Bones >> MR.2, Sanji wouldn't have done crap against Daz.
> Kaku is also >> Jyabura, people get fooled too easily by this dorikis bullshit when Kaku is a swordsman and use his DF way better than Jyabura does.
> All this proves is that Kaku and Jyabura are similar in term of physical strength while in their base form, Kaku was by far the most powerful fighter all around.



Well when we are first introduced to all of the Baroque Works execs during the bar scene, Mr. 2 was kicking Daz out of a the building. Make what you will of that. 

Obviously Daz is a bit stronger and Sanji would lose based off of his physical fighting style, but it ain't miles away. 

And nah, Doriki is there for a reason. It showed the CP9's relative power levels in comparison to themselves/the SH's. Kaku and Jabura where close with Kaku edging ahead like Zoro edges ahead of Sanji. 

Not to mention Sanji won his fight more easily than Zoro did but whatever. 



Extravlad said:


> Shittiest argument ever.
> 
> 
> Shitty argument as well.
> ...



This is rude and lame. 

Those are three occasions where the two are seen competing/on an equal playing field as Luffy's right and left. Ignoring it and saying it's shitty brings me to believe you have nothing to counter argue and that I am right.

Nerd. 



Extravlad said:


> Sanji got fodderized by Doffy, was losing to a non serious Vergo that was copying Sanji's fighting style while Zoro casually fodderized a guy that has the same rank as Vergo, held his own against Fujitora himself, has shown way way better feats and hasn't even been serious in battle a single time so far.



Everyone was getting bodied by Doffy. Really. Sanji. Law, Luffy. Everyone.

It's also shown that Vergo is a special case. Guy goes solo on secret ass missions and is certainly on another level than his fellow execs. 

And your constant Fuji/Zoro thing is annoying. Admirals are on a level that the Strawhats aren't. If that's something you don't get then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> But that rivalry basically went nowhere after Whisky Peak iirc. No further clashes or arguments in level of strength or what have you.


Sanji vs Zoro rivalry = comedy.
Zoro vs Luffy rivalry = strength rivalry, and yes it went somewhere, Zoro is always talking about how Luffy needs to be strong otherwise he'll leaves the crew.



> Well when we are first introduced to all of the Baroque Works execs during the bar scene, Mr. 2 was kicking Daz out of a the building. Make what you will of that.


Daz Bones could beat Sanji and Mr.2 at the same time, they can't even injure him.



> And nah, Doriki is there for a reason. It showed the CP9's relative power levels in comparison to themselves/the SH's. Kaku and Jabura where close with Kaku edging ahead like Zoro edges ahead of Sanji.


No dorikis is all about physical strength it was freaking said in the manga. It also doesn't includes Devil fruits abilities or swordsmanship which are Kaku's main strength. Kaku was a much stronger fighter than Jyabura
All dorikis has told us is that Kaku wouldn't even need his swords to defeat Jyabura 



> Those are three occasions where the two are seen competing/on an equal playing field as Luffy's right and left. Ignoring it and saying it's shitty brings me to believe you have nothing to counter argue and that I am right.


As I said before this is comedy, meant to make the reader laugh, beating up fodders together doesn't mean jackshit, Sanji fell short whenever he got in front of a powerful opponent while Zoro dominated everyone he encountered with the only exception being a freaking marine Admiral.



> Everyone was getting bodied by Doffy. Really. Sanji. Law, Luffy. Everyone.


Bullshit, Doffy fodderized Sanji that wasn't even a low diffs fight. Law gave him mid diffs and Luffy was getting several hits on Doffy before he even used his G4.
Luffy >>>>> Sanji



> It's also shown that Vergo is a special case. Guy goes solo on secret ass missions and is certainly on another level than his fellow execs.


There is nothing to back that up, Vergo is not a special case, he was the previous Corazon, a seat lvl fighter, Pica has shown the exact same mastery over CoA and got 1shot by Zoro.
Sanji is just weak.



> And your constant Fuji/Zoro thing is annoying. Admirals are on a level that the Strawhats aren't. If that's something you don't get then I don't know what to tell you.


Telling me that 
Zoro pushed back Fujitora, his slash was called brutal by him, he also broke through Fuji's gravity.


----------



## Sanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Sanji said:


> That's gross.



                            .


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

Even the most delusional Sanji fans can't seriously believe he is close to Zoro in strength after seeing him getting humiliated by Vergo, 1shotted by Law, fodderized by Doffy while Zoro is holding his own against Fuji, low diffing Pica, and fodderizing every single one of the enemy he encounters without going all out.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Even the most delusional Sanji fans can't seriously believe he is close to Zoro in strength after seeing him getting humiliated by Vergo, 1shotted by Law, fodderized by Doffy while Zoro is holding his own against Fuji, low diffing Pica, and fodderizing every single one of the enemy he encounters without going all out.



Most normal unbiased one piece fans believe this...

The only people who don't, are Zoro fanboys, aka the majority.

Btw we've already stated rebuttles against everything you said. Keep ignoring or arguements.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> Most normal unbiased one piece fans believe this...


No they don't, but OL is full of Zoro haters so of course the majority actually believe Sanji is closer to Zoro than Zoro is to Luffy


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> while Zoro is holding his own against Fuji, low diffing Pica,



Are you still blabbering this shit, Zoro only hold his own against Fuji because Fuji let him to do that. Sanji would do the same, and Sanji would do the same to Pica, who is much weaker than Vergo. 

Vergo is officially right hand man (Corazon) of Doflamingo, and he is officially above Pica.

And yeah, officially ; Law > Zoro as well, I don't know how Oda can show you better but, being partner / ally (Law) with someone is hierarchically better than being his underling (Zoro)

That is also why Aokiji > Shiryu... Who is being an ally to Blackbeard, not joining his crew. Or Apoo / Hawkins > Killer, they just made an alliance with Kid, didn't join his crew.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> No they don't, but OL is full of Zoro haters so of course the majority actually believe Sanji is closer to Zoro than Zoro is to Luffy


He is though, isnt he? Zoro can't hold a candle to Gear 4, but Im sure the Gap between Sanji and Zoro won't seem as massive as it appears now once Sanji pulls out his big guns.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 27, 2015)

tanman said:


> I'm actually hoping Killer is a bit stronger than Zoro (makes for a better rivalry).
> .



Zoro's one and only rival (other than Luffy) is Dracule Mihawk

plebs like Killer have no chance when even his captain Kidd will eventually just JOB to Zoro


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 27, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> The only portrayal Zoro and Sanji share in common is to be Luffy's right and left hand men in the monster trio. But beyond that, Zoro also has the portrayal of being the unofficial vice-captain and more importantly share the portrayal of being a worse gen fighter alongside Luffy.
> 
> It's basically that among the crew, Sanji is undoubtely a monster trio member. However outside the crew or rather from public view he isn't at the worse generation lvl



SNs have an M3, as well. It's not such a stretch to think Sanji is comparable to Bonney/Capone/Urouge or even stronger. They have the weakest feats and portrayal among their peers.


----------



## barreltheif (Sep 27, 2015)

I'd probably bet on Killer, but he's definitely closer to Sanji than to Zoro.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 27, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> SNs have an M3, as well. It's not such a stretch to think Sanji is comparable to Bonney/Capone/Urouge or even stronger. They have the weakest feats and portrayal among their peers.



After seeing how Oda portrayed Sanji's group to run away from Capone's group, i'm actually not that sure if Oda would really portray Sanji to be on the same lvl of even Capone. In the recent chapter ye even highlighted more how the worse generation in general would be one of rhe major factors in this throne of wars including. It's clear since a while now that Oda shifted the portrayal ever since their introduction in sabaody. Sanji has far less plot relevance than them


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> After seeing how Oda portrayed Sanji's group to run away from Capone's group, i'm actually not that sure if Oda would really portray Sanji to be on the same lvl of even Capone. In the recent chapter ye even highlighted more how the worse generation in general would be one of rhe major factors in this throne of wars including. It's clear since a while now that Oda shifted the portrayal ever since their introduction in sabaody. Sanji has far less plot relevance than them





They ran from Big Mom's ship, not capone. Capone was with them.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> After seeing how Oda portrayed Sanji's group to run away from Capone's group, i'm actually not that sure if Oda would really portray Sanji to be on the same lvl of even Capone. In the recent chapter ye even highlighted more how the worse generation in general would be one of rhe major factors in this throne of wars including. It's clear since a while now that Oda shifted the portrayal ever since their introduction in sabaody. Sanji has far less plot relevance than them



Plot relevance doesn't equate to strength


----------



## Yuki (Sep 28, 2015)

Yea.... only most of the time, it does.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 28, 2015)

Wasn't that tiger woman & long leg Baron in the ship too? That makes 3 person over 100 million. Sanji,Nami,Chopper,Brook still can't take three 100+ million fighter IMHO.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 28, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> After seeing how Oda portrayed Sanji's group to run away from Capone's group, i'm actually not that sure if Oda would really portray Sanji to be on the same lvl of even Capone. In the recent chapter ye even highlighted more how the worse generation in general would be one of rhe major factors in this throne of wars including. It's clear since a while now that Oda shifted the portrayal ever since their introduction in sabaody. Sanji has far less plot relevance than them



But the latest chapter absolutely foreshadowed Sanji's potential importance in the future and hints heavily at his future plot relevance.

Anyway, Sanji managed to escape from Big Mom without damage, while it took Fuji being a nice guy for the Dressrossa alliance not to feed the fishes. This doesn't speak poorly of him.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 28, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Yea.... only most of the time, it does.



Sanji has more plot relevance than 3/4 of the guys on the spread. He just doesn't fall into one of those categories.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Anyway, Sanji managed to escape from Big Mom without damage, while it took Fuji being a nice guy for the Dressrossa alliance not to feed the fishes. This doesn't speak poorly of him.



1/ We don't know if Big Mom was on the ship

2/ Sanji was not alone

3/ The sunny is design for escape


----------



## Tenma (Sep 28, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> 1/ We don't know if Big Mom was on the ship
> 
> 2/ Sanji was not alone
> 
> 3/ The sunny is design for escape



1) It's her main ship, of course she was. And Tamago was calling her without den den mushi.

2) Neither was Luffy/Zoro/Law

3) They still got away under Sanji's leadership against a much stronger force than Fuji with far less strength.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tenma said:


> 1) It's her main ship, of course she was. And Tamago was calling her without den den mushi.
> 
> 2) Neither was Luffy/Zoro/Law
> 
> 3) They still got away under Sanji's leadership against a much stronger force than Fuji with far less strength.




1/ We don't know that

2/ My point still stand

3/ My point still stand here too. It's more due to the Sunny design than to his leadership skill.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 28, 2015)

Only Sanji/Law fanboys think it's a good feat to know how to run away


----------



## Dunno (Sep 28, 2015)

You guys will look so very foolish once Sanji and Killer get to show of what they've got. Trust me on that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or don't, because I'm actually not really sure. Do as you wish.


----------



## Alakazam (Sep 28, 2015)

I'd give that one to Killer.


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 28, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Killer uses blades, he would cut Sanji up like butter. No match against Zoro-san though.



we get it. you ride zoro and mihawk really hard. calm down please.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 28, 2015)

Give to Killer, he's closer to Zoro than Sanji in my opinion.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 28, 2015)

kidd is prolly equal too or stronger than luffy. Killer shud definately be around zoro level which means hes far above sanji.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nah, Kid isn't stronger than Luffy, probably can be a very good challenge though, he can push him to use G4.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 28, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Nah, Kid isn't stronger than Luffy, probably can be a very good challenge though, he can push him to use G4.



Kid is basically tied with Law


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 28, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Killer uses blades, he would cut Sanji up like butter. No match against Zoro-san though.



lmao I agree with this


----------

